# Can an will draw/edit!!! Free!



## SpiritJordanRivers (May 31, 2009)

If you have time, could you please draw Spirit ?









Thanks!!!


----------



## Pidge (Sep 5, 2009)

Yup no problem! Should have it done in a few days...I forgot to mention I dont currently have a functioning scanner...but ill take a pic...if you want I can clean the pic up on PS so it looks better when im done lol


----------



## Pidge (Sep 5, 2009)

Ok never mind the few days thing...caught the drawing bug and finished the sketch... ill put it up tomorrow an you can tell me if you want it prettied up in PS or not lol


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

can you draw me a picture of domino?


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

thank you!


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

I am hoping to get this mare soon!


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

wow, i would love to take this oppurtunity if you have time. 
could i have a drawing done of ether or all of the below horses please.
(you can edit these pictures at your own will) 


The paint is called apache (showname: A missing colour)
The light bay is rita (showname: Baylady)
and the foal is called lilly.











^^lilly and rita-mare and foal^^









^^lilly^^










^^ rita^^


http://s475.photobucket.com/albums/rr114/jadecoralwood/apache/
^^^pictures of my paint apache you can choose.





You dont have to do all of them i dont exspect you too, thought it would be nice for you to have some options


thanks in advance


jade


----------



## Pidge (Sep 5, 2009)

WOW!! This thread exploded lol YAY!!! Ill prob start on some of these today....Im going to them in order based on who posted first an work down the thread...

In responce to anna an domino...I can draw both of your horses no problem...and jadeewood ill draw a pic of each lol I love the pic of the bay mare jumping...but im not good with people or english saddles...so i may draw her in the jumping pose but take out the other stuff...is that ok?


----------



## Pidge (Sep 5, 2009)

Ok my dad has found a functioning scanner!!! Yay!!! so everyone will be getting nice high resolution pictures! but it will take a tad longer to get them...I had planned on posting some within the hour but since i will prob be drawing later im going to scan all the ones I have done at the same time instead of messing with the scanner all day long...

Also so far im done with SpiritJordanRivers and Domino13011's pics...lol im fast and so far they look great! lol so atleast I havent lost my touch lol


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

Wow you are fasst. Thanks! Cant wait to see it


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

hey could you draw me one please?








let me know, ty


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

jackieebitu said:


> hey could you draw me one please?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 




aww, misty looks well nice


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

thankyouu jade x


----------



## Pidge (Sep 5, 2009)

Yup no prob jackieebitu...I hav another order before you though...oh and I finished Yours Annalover...

and as for the three i have done...my dad has to hook the scanner back up so until he does im a tad stuck...wont be more then a day or two though...  if im lucky tonight lol


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

okay, if you want to draw more i have plenty of my coloured mare.


so excited!


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

Will you do my horse Dozer? If not I understand. I'll post pics just in case you want to draw him. Thank you!


----------



## Pidge (Sep 5, 2009)

Yup ill draw him! An daddy got the scanner working so ill have pics up tonight...but as for now im going to a hay ride! Post pictures later! Hopefully eveyone likes theirs lol


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

Thanks so much Pidge i'm sure they will be great! I got my mare on Friday! Woohoo! Her name is Penny Lane


----------



## APHA MOMMA (Jul 10, 2009)

If you truly don't mind and when you are finished with other ppl's drawings could you do a couple for me? Also, if you even wanted to play a little and do a manip that would be fabulous!! 

So maybe a drawing or sketch of the head shot and a manip of the full body picture??? Thank you so very very much!!


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

Pidge said:


> Yup no prob jackieebitu...I hav another order before you though...


okay thanks


----------



## Pidge (Sep 5, 2009)

APHA MOMMA- No prob an i love doing manips so ill do both! If I have counted right i have two horses to draw before yours but ill do it!

And im about to post all the current sketches!!! Yay!!! Finally got them scanned...I just have to re-size them an such...lol


----------



## Pidge (Sep 5, 2009)

Picture one is SpirtJordanRivers's

Picture two is Domino13011's

Picture three is AnnaLover's

And Pictures four, five, an six are jadeewood's


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

i must admit that your work is amazing! i wish i could draw like you lol , could you let me know when mine is done please , thankyou


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

Aw thank you. It is so cute!


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

wow, im shocked. thank you. Its amazing, all of them!


----------



## Pidge (Sep 5, 2009)

Your all welcome...glad everyone likes them! The actual sketches look better...but o well...the scans did come out nice...if i decided to start selling the sketches ill let everyone know!

Ill prob do most of the rest of them tomorrow... oh an APHA MOMMA did you have anything specific in mind for the manip? like anything you want done with it? or is it a free for all? lol


----------



## APHA MOMMA (Jul 10, 2009)

hmm....just anything that will make him stand out I guess, lol. Also I took some pictures today of my Perlino filly so maybe if you still didn't mind when you get around to me could you do a drawing and manip of her?? For the manip for her, maybe something angelic as her name is Halo and she was a gift for me from my husband when I had a miscarriage after a 1 1/2 yrs trying to have a 2nd child. When I am done resizing my pictures of her I will post them only if you don't mind.


----------



## APHA MOMMA (Jul 10, 2009)

By the way, your artwork is AMAZING!!!  I totally can't wait to see Scout. Okay so here is Halo. I hope it isn't too hard to draw a Perlino horse, lol, since they don't really have any color, haha.

If you could draw this one, you can totally leave out the horse trailer in the background and the lead rope, but it is up to you whether you want to do the halter or not. 









And then if you want to, then a manip of either of these, I didn't know which one would be easier for you so I will just post them both. 


















Thank you so very very much!! If you don't have time though, I totally understand.


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

hi, thank you for my drawing.

if you wanted to draw any more of my horses, let me know as i have a few i miss from selling and had to be put down due to illness


----------



## Pidge (Sep 5, 2009)

Post an pics you want jadeewood! Ill get around to them eventually... 

An APHA MOMMA ill do both horses no worries! Light colored horses are always a challenge cause there isnt much shading but o well I can do it lol no worries!


----------



## APHA MOMMA (Jul 10, 2009)

Thank you so very much, I am delighted.


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

thanks, i will post some. 




































you decide^^^


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

Your artwork is amazing! I wish I could draw like you! = D

Here is my mare, Night Heat.


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

Icrazyaboutu said:


> Will you do my horse Dozer? If not I understand. I'll post pics just in case you want to draw him. Thank you!


WOW! He looks huge! How high does he stand?


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

OMG I haven't checked on this thread for a while but i LOOOVE the drawing you did of Penny thanks SOOOOOOO MUCH!!!


----------



## AlbertaHighCountry (Oct 27, 2009)

I would love to see some of your work, do you have anything on here I can see?


----------



## Pidge (Sep 5, 2009)

Yup i have posted about half the drawings ive done of everyones horses from here...still have quite a few to do... they are on page 3 of this thread 

And i should be posting more in the next few days... Ive gotten to APHA MOMMA in my list...lol im slowly catching up with the demand lol


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

heyy again 

just wondering when will mine b done ? x


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

jackieebitu said:


> heyy again
> 
> just wondering when will mine b done ? x


 


i think it will be when she has done other requests before you and then when she can upload your photo.


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

okayy lol


----------



## Pidge (Sep 5, 2009)

I am so sorry...I havent posted in days...been super busy with college apps and halloween lol i have two drawing dont ill get them posted asap and ill get started on the others asap...  sorry


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

okkk then


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

flamingauburnmustang said:


> WOW! He looks huge! How high does he stand?


18.1 but my trainer thinks he might grow just an itty bit more. he is 5yo right now.


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

^^ wow, they normally grow the most between 5-6 thats when mine grew alot.


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

^ really??? ugh! 18.1 is huge! I cant imagine him getting any bigger! Hopefully he will stay that size... if he gets any bigger I won't be able to throw my saddle up there! (Im 5'3" so he is very high up)


----------



## Angelhorsegirl (Oct 28, 2009)

Please draw this picture of my horse, Cody!!!







_This is one of my friend's, Kayla riding my pony, Cody. He is a 14.3hh Buckskin Mustang Gelding! Isn't he gorgeous?_


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

Icrazyaboutu said:


> 18.1 but my trainer thinks he might grow just an itty bit more. he is 5yo right now.


WOW. Now that is a living giant! One day you will have to throw your saddle up there, and you will need a mountain to get onto his back. LOL


----------



## reveriesgirly (Aug 17, 2009)

please if you have time do miine


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

This is King, a horse I used to ride. The owner of him was having problems with the BO, so she moved him....I miss him lots.....

Can you please draw him if you have time? = )


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

flamingauburnmustang said:


> WOW. Now that is a living giant! One day you will have to throw your saddle up there, and you will need a mountain to get onto his back. LOL


As long as he doesn't hit 19hh ill be fine


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Do you think you might be able to draw Romeo for me?


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

Icrazyaboutu said:


> As long as he doesn't hit 19hh ill be fine


Yeah. If he does reach that size, then chop him off at the knees to have a nice 15hh horse. :wink:


----------

